

Chattunnel encrypted chat beta needs your help - coalbee
http://splash.chattunnel.com/#/

======
coalbee
that is why we are running the speed test. we need to see how fast various
browsers and devices are

------
dsruptr
Hey ran the test. Looks pretty cool.

------
vvSaKvv
Looks cool. but 512 is pretty weak

